# Awd Conversion Parts Needed Nx



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

yeah im a either moron for attempting it or a genious but im going for it i need eiter a sunny or pulsar awd tranny and differential and anything else my nx2k doesnt have please let me know if im missing anything or if you may have a list of things i may need let me know thanks

jeff


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

this 48 hour thing sucks


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

where are you going to put the gas tank? and how are you going to mount the rear diff? i've thought about it for my pulsar nx...it would take alot of owrk. but i have everything i could use except awd tranny...i'm going to emphasize on could.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

3 words: ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE.

Basically, if you can dream it, you can do it, but as always, be prepared to pay big time.

basically, it's a completely custom process, your car prolly won't be streetable in the end. You could import yourself a street legal Sunny GTi-R for less. 

They will have to rip out the floor, dash, firewall, gas tank, exhaust, tranny, and all your suspension. Custom install and fabricate an AWD tranny to fit onto your engine, custom drive shaft, rear differential, and 4 custom half-axles. Custom fit a new exhaust to go around the tranny and driveshaft, redo all of the front and rear suspension, rebuild a new floor, firewall, and dash to go around the tranny and drivesaft/exhaust. Find a location for the fuel tank (prolly the trunk or back seat) and then add some custom bars/braces to support the car. Prediction of about $80-120,000 job, 250+ hours of labor, much raw material (some from salvage cars). In the end, you have AWD, and the car is not street legal, you're lucky if the untuned/fully custom suspension is tolerable, you will prolly end up with something scraping the ground, you'll prolly be sitting very uncomfortable, and the car prolly won't be very reliable.

^reality^


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, I forgot to mention, FWD cars have front mounted engines, RWD/AWD cars have side mounted. This means custom motor mounts, water pump, wiring, power steering, radiator, fans, and EVERYTHING under that hood of yours.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

isnt the gti-r awd? its engine is transversely mounted just like our fwd's


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

actualy, you have a point. I also forgot the suburu as well. Nevermind the sidemount thing. Still, I think the list I have given above will give you a basic idea of what you would go through. I actually have a friend in a B13 that asked the same question to a performance shop so some of that information I posted is exactly what the shop said.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

you could do 4wd fairly easily....depends on how you want to interpret fairly....awd though is a little different story. i wonder though if you can somehow manage to put a differation between the transaxle and the rear diff making it possible to have awd...but it wouldn't be nearly as strong as a true awd setup


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

just get a fuel cell and replace it. Yes it is alot of work and wouldn't cost more than 15,000 alltogether. You just have to do almost all the work. Do alot of research and get a good welder/mechanic. For innovation. :banana:


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

It would probably take less work than it took to do this http://www.ffdet.com/members/rich/Pulsar/Pulsar_Home.htm
since the nx2k already has the sr in it and there are awd trannies available, hell you probably wouldn't even have to mess with engine mounts to much(I wouldn't think), most of the work would be getting the chassis setup to accept the rear subframe and drive shaft.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> It would probably take less work than it took to do this http://www.ffdet.com/members/rich/Pulsar/Pulsar_Home.htm
> since the nx2k already has the sr in it and there are awd trannies available, hell you probably wouldn't even have to mess with engine mounts to much(I wouldn't think), most of the work would be getting the chassis setup to accept the rear subframe and drive shaft.



actually the only work needed is for the rear end. cause if you use a CA engine you can get the transfer case from the 89 sentra awd wagon. thats the only thing holding me back is the modification needed for the rear end cause its all build into the frame instead of bolted.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Yeah, they had to cut out crap and weld in the all the rear-end stuff for that n13, I thought it would've been easy to go CA with that chassis anyways, what about exhaust? in the FSM the drive shaft runs through where the exhaust is normally and the exhaust run alongside it but is it reccessed like it would have been normally?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> Yeah, they had to cut out crap and weld in the all the rear-end stuff for that n13, I thought it would've been easy to go CA with that chassis anyways, what about exhaust? in the FSM the drive shaft runs through where the exhaust is normally and the exhaust run alongside it but is it reccessed like it would have been normally?


stanza wagon runs the exhuast the same way, just have to be careful with clearances. biggest problem with exhaust is the cat


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I just looked at the FSM again, it appers the body is indeted for space for the cat, this is B12.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> I just looked at the FSM again, it appers the body is indeted for space for the cat, this is B12.


yeah, i've never looked under a 4wd b12, and the stanza was tall enough to not have a big problem with it.


----------

